# Burgheim - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Eine typische Kirche auf dem Land, vielleicht etwas groß geraten, 
aber sie hat einen Landeplatz für Störche auf dem Dach.

A typical church in the country, might be a bit big, but it has a 
landing place for storks on the roof.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The details in this one is fantastic. Great work Ernst.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Love your work Ernst.. and this is no exception!

Well Done!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernst, this is fascinating!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for your interest and friendly comments!

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is in front of the Prairie Meadows Casino across the street from us. Does it look almost familiar @ErnstG ?


----------

